# DNS Issues (Proxmox + Centos Guest)



## blergh (Nov 20, 2013)

Hello,

I am seeing some issues with a Guest i have that's running CentOS. I can ping it from the outside as well as ping from within the guest, however DNS-queries do not seem to work within the Guest.

Contents of /etc/sysconfig/network-scripts/ifcfg-eth0 on the Guest



> DEVICE=eth0
> BOOTPROTO=static
> BROADCAST=31.204.153.1
> HWADDR=D6:01:14:2E:07:ED
> ...


Contents of /etc/sysconfig/network-scripts/route-eth0 on Guest



> 31.204.152.1 dev eth0
> default via 31.204.152.1 dev eth0


Random tests on Guest;



> Kernel IP routing table
> Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface
> 31.204.152.1    0.0.0.0         255.255.255.255 UH    0      0        0 eth0
> 31.204.152.0    0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0
> ...





> nc -w 3 -z 8.8.8.8 53
> Connection to 8.8.8.8 53 port [tcp/domain] succeeded!



Have i dun goof'd? Halp!


----------



## scv (Nov 20, 2013)

Need some more information for this one. Give us the following:

Contents of:


/etc/resolv.conf
/etc/sysconfig/network
Output of:


iptables -L -n
host google.com 8.8.8.8


----------



## fixidixi (Nov 20, 2013)

please post the result of /etc/resolv.conf


----------



## nunim (Nov 20, 2013)

Try adding this to your Guest's /etc/sysconfig/network-scripts/ifcfg-eth0


```
DNS1=4.2.2.1
DNS2=4.2.2.2
NM_CONTROLLED=no
```


----------



## blergh (Nov 21, 2013)

nunim said:


> Try adding this to your Guest's /etc/sysconfig/network-scripts/ifcfg-eth0
> 
> 
> DNS1=4.2.2.1
> ...


No luck with that one, bummer.

As for resolv.conf, it obviously has entries (GoogleDNS for testing).



> cat /etc/sysconfig/network
> 
> 
> NETWORKING=yes
> ...





> iptables -L -n
> 
> 
> Chain INPUT (policy ACCEPT)
> ...



I cannot do nslookups, dig, host or similar as this is a minimal install.


----------



## nunim (Nov 21, 2013)

blergh said:


> I cannot do nslookups, dig, host or similar as this is a minimal install.


You can grab the repo information from another server an add it to a host file so that you can install dig/nslookup/host etc and go from there.


----------



## fixidixi (Nov 21, 2013)

blergh said:


> I cannot do nslookups, dig, host or similar as this is a minimal install.


why dont  u install the required package? on debian its dnsutils


----------



## blergh (Nov 21, 2013)

fixidixi said:


> why dont  u install the required package? on debian its dnsutils


This guest is Centos, and i would if i could however it is a PITA without DNS. I am looking at manually adding entries to the hosts-file in order to fetch these packages tho.


----------



## scv (Nov 21, 2013)

SCP the RPM over?


----------



## blergh (Nov 21, 2013)

scv said:


> SCP the RPM over?


Needs all the deps too, which is a PITA.


----------



## fixidixi (Nov 21, 2013)

well i think you could do that sooner if u would download the required dependencies:


```
repoquery --requires --recursive --resolve bind-utils
bind-utils-32:9.8.2-0.17.rc1.el6_4.6.x86_64
openssl-0:1.0.0-27.el6.x86_64
bind-libs-32:9.8.2-0.17.rc1.el6_4.6.i686
bind-libs-32:9.8.2-0.17.rc1.el6_4.5.x86_64
libidn-0:1.18-2.el6.x86_64
krb5-libs-0:1.10.3-10.el6_4.2.x86_64
zlib-0:1.2.3-29.el6.x86_64
libcap-0:2.16-5.5.el6.x86_64
glibc-0:2.12-1.107.el6_4.2.x86_64
glibc-0:2.12-1.107.el6_4.5.i686
libxml2-0:2.7.6-8.el6_3.4.x86_64
```


----------



## blergh (Nov 21, 2013)

I resolved the issue. The IP was marked as unused at i3d and their automated delegation-process went bananas, automagically blocks 53 + 25 it seems. Got a new IP and the error went away.


----------

